# Another new bread :)



## Pine Marten (Jul 5, 2014)

I recently found another new bread while on holiday, Sainsburys Organic multiseed wholemeal batch loaf (long name..!). The slices are small, like Livlife, but are thicker, more dense in texture and packed full of mixed seeds. Each slice has 9.5 carbs, and personally I much prefer the taste to Livlife's taste.

I have a couple of Burgen loaves in the freezer but am going to stock up with these Sainsburys ones too so that I have a choice  ...sorry, can't remember how much they are...


----------



## Northerner (Jul 5, 2014)

Sounds good, I will check it out when I am on my next Sainsbury's run (it's a bit further away , so I only tend to go there for things I can't get more locally as I don't drive). 9.5g carbs is good!


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 5, 2014)

Darn! Our nearest Sainsbury's is in Nairn... About 16 miles away from here. Sigh.


----------



## Riri (Jul 5, 2014)

Double darn. Our nearest Sainsburys is a tiny branch some 20 miles away.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 5, 2014)

Is that what they call it "Double Darn Bread"   Will make me smile if I get some


----------



## trophywench (Jul 5, 2014)

I agree wholeheartedly - I think I had one made by one of the main bakers - Warburtons or Kingsmill - from Tesco's not long ago.  I was hankering for granary at the time but couldn't get a small one (Pete's not keen except occasionally really) so I just picked it up to try, not partic caring what the carb count was.  

I was delighted, cos it's sliced fairly thick and so I doubted the 'per slice' carb count - but I weighed it and it did work out to that !  Soon polished THAT off !


----------



## Northerner (Jul 6, 2014)

This made me think of a poem I wrote a few years ago 

*Low GI Bread*

Down at the bakers, I’ve heard it’s been said,
There’s a good special offer on Low GI bread.
So I put on my coat and set off down the road
For something to lower my glycaemic load.

And there in the window in prominent view
Was a sign confirming what I’d been told was true:
‘Live your life healthy, for you’re a long time dead –
Come in and sample our Low GI bread!’

The devil inside me said ‘I wonder if they know?
They say ‘Low GI’, but what makes it so?’
So I questioned the counter girl, would she comply?
She looked rather puzzled, then gave this reply…

‘Well, the ‘Low’ means there’s less, and the ‘I’ means ‘Inside’,
But as for the ‘G’ I can’t really decide…
Could it be Garlic or Ginger or Goat?
Or (scraping the barrel!) a Gloucestershire stoat?’

‘Or Gherkins or Grapefruit, or maybe Goosefat?’
I suggested ‘Glycaemic?’ – ‘No, I don’t think it’s that –
Gammon? Or Gumbo? Or Guava? Or Gin?’
(She was beginning to wish that I hadn’t come in!)

Then a lady beside me said ‘Why would I pay more
For bread that has less of what went in before?’
That caused the girl’s listing of ‘G’ things to stop,
So we both turned round briskly and vacated the shop!


----------



## Pine Marten (Jul 7, 2014)

Great stuff, Northerner  !


----------



## Maryanne29 (Jul 13, 2014)

I'll try this bread for a change from Burgens. Luckily we have a very large store a mile away.


----------



## Cat1964 (Jul 14, 2014)

Brilliant Northie


----------



## bill hopkinson (Jul 14, 2014)

I make my own burgen type bread.

The generic loaf is
200gm wholemeal flour
200gm Canadian v strong bread flour
20gm linseed
50gm sunflower seeds
256gm water
trace of salt
15gm of flour improver
8gm dried yeast.

I put the linseed and seeds into the water and heat it in the microwave until very hot but not boiling. The linseed and to a lesser extent other seeds give out a sticky substance which helps bread to rise to its maximum and hold its shape.
When cooled I throw everything into the bread mixer.

I also add 10gm caraway seed because I love the taste of N European bread.
I also may add other small seeds I have, such as Teff, Amarynth, Quinoa with an extra 4 times their weight of water. These give an extra moistness to the bread if you like doughy texture more than crunchy. This bread does not last as long.
I switch chopped pumpkin seeds for sunflower.
I also like to add 30gm rye flakes for extra fibre and texture


----------

